# essex pub meeting thing



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hi guys, who is coming along to the chelmer inn in chelmsford on the 7th of july? if anyone wants to change the pub the woolpack in chelmsford near molsham street, chelmsford is a good one aswell


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

you like to pick rubbish pubs dont ya :lol2: i say lets all go for an all you can eat chinese!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

bloody hell how many threads do u have for this meeting hun?!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: he is obviously to excited he need your lurve! haha


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> you like to pick rubbish pubs dont ya :lol2: i say lets all go for an all you can eat chinese!


Good call. Chinese guuuuuuuuuuuuud!

Personally I like Riverside Inn. Good pub but expensive.

I thought this started out as a reptile hunt anyhow!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i no lol i no you find some wierd creatures in a pub but its just not the same


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i only made 3 threads lol, suggest a pub or chinese anyone?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha only joking about the chinese we would have to book tables prob i like the ivory peg (i start there before a night out) unless i slip past the cave but thats a different story!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> the cave but thats a different story!


went past there today :lol2:
know any good pubs then mate?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im not really a pub kinda guy so dont really no any "decent" pubs although we could all save it till the night and go clubbin :lol2: that gets my vote!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

nah pub better, all the clubs get really really packed


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

:lol2: clubbin in chelmsford, u gotta be jokin! only one open at mo is dukes and thats for if ya wanna get stabbed pmsl (or are 15)


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

isnt that a good thing? :lol2: all have a good boogie you no it makes sense haha! edwards llyods yates etc? there still good fun! dukes sucks anyway i wudnt go near the place! although looks like i may be forced to tonight haha


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ah now edwards and yates, we like them, spec yates, lovin the shooters and cocktails! yum yum


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lloyds is pants, can only fit like 2 peep in at a time :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

only takes two to tango


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

when i went in the woolpack i thought it was ok in there


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

woolpack? which ones that?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha! i expect every1 on the forum to be in chelmsford town boogying tonight! :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

not me  i cant remember the last time i went out


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

whey boring police over here URGENTLY!!! :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

not my fault, i'm dying for a good night out!! but i was made redundant and so too poor, but starting work on mon againg (woo-hoo!) so will have the money, only prob is all my mates are either skint or single parents so they cant come out hmm:hmm think i desperatly need some new mates big time!) :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

single parents in essex? wow thats rare! :lol2: andrew il meet ya in the cave at 9:15 LOL!!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

:roll2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

get up the floor is dirty hehe


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

*gets up covered in dust and cat hairs* :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm counting down the hours/mins lol got till 9 hmm not even ready yet although im not woman so 10 mins is all it takes!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ha ha ha god i would love to be able to get ready in 10 mins! its not our fault we take so long, we expected to do a lot more than uz :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

whats it take to get changed do ya hair and put the mask on heh? women hay!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

pk then smart as, you try it one day, pick out ya outfit, have shower, wash hair, style hair, do makeup, get dressed ect. makleup alone aint that simple, you have to wait for stuff to dry lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

who wash's these days? LOL!! O.j hmm i still dnt see why it takes an hour or so!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

and hour or so? that being optermistic aint it, try 3 - 4! pmsl


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:| 1 hour left hmm get ready now or last min! :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol wish i could mate, but their too strict in the cave. no touch policy


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm but they touch nicely sometimes you if your lucky enough :lol2: woo see started getting changed and 20 past and im ready already haha i win women lose!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

poizon said:


> woolpack? which ones that?


one next to molsham street


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

you can see it from the roundabout just before the army and navy!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

oh yes i think i know the one you mean


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah its next to odeon roundabout


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> you like to pick rubbish pubs dont ya :lol2: i say lets all go for an all you can eat chinese!


weheyyy the only thing that could posibly be better than a pub lol

i say you lot come to romford coz im poor  : victory:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol he was joking about the chinese, romford is "the ghetto" for all the chavs so nah, chelmsofrd is almost chav free now


----------



## Jojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Trust you lot to choose the day I'm getting married lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

:lol2: sorry


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> chelmsofrd is almost chav free now


:lol2: You have got to be kidding?!? Lived here all my life and it's worse than ever for yobs and chavs etc !!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

only around dukes and central park but not in the high street as much and no where near molsham street any more


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i say we go to the ship, lol then we can all bundle in pet shop lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

poizon said:


> i say we go to the ship, lol then we can all bundle in pet shop lol


might as well eh lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

poizon said:


> i say we go to the ship, lol then we can all bundle in pet shop lol


yea then we can save the poor wd and the rest of the reps: victory:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol yeah, i've got to go in there anyways, i've saved the stone sparkle passed to show them. maybe they would listen if there was more than one person at a time.
thing is they a nice shop, got nice vivs, they have the potential to be a really good shop, if only they would listen and make more of an effort when it comes to the animals.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

if that dosnt get there attention the what will they really dont have a clue at all!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah good ideas there. so ship then pet shop? jenna and danos should be coming aswell


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

it really is like if you say someting about what they should be doing they give you a blank look. they need to be edumacated big time!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well whenever i say something they jus kinda smirk like i dont know what i'm talkin bout. the ship is a good pub as well. aint been in there fer a while now tho lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

GRR LETS DITCH THE PUB LETS GO CLUBBING :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol where? the only club in chelmsford is dukes and thats crap.

BTW, how are we gonna know whos who when we get there? are we gonna av to go round askin everyone in the pub if they from reptile forum? lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

noo edwards and yates will do il go naked so ya no who i am! :lol2: dukes was quite good last night anyway no trouble at all


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ha ha ha ok so we see someone naked, we know it you lol.

well tbh i aint been to dukes since i was 15, so a long time ago lol.

well i aint going naked thats for sure (give everyone nightmares lol)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

poizon said:


> BTW, how are we gonna know whos who when we get there? are we gonna av to go round askin everyone in the pub if they from reptile forum? lol


we all meet up outside the pub at a certain time. im gonna pick jenna and danos up from the rail station aswell


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

who's coming edwards tonight then? :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol wish i could, but apart from being skint til i get paid next week, i'm sick as a dog at mo  urgh bloody peep givin me the lurgie, they should be shot lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

the amount of people from essex from here and that not even up for a good night out im ashamed!!!! :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm well up for a good night out, when i'm not ill lol

mind you saying that, the amount of essex peep on here, yet there only seems to be the smae three or four talkin lol maybe they jus really shy (bless) lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: im shy when i meet new people! but as soon as ive met em i turn back to normal and the boogy begins :smile:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol well i think everyone is shy to a point when they first meet peep (unless your me and had far to much to drink) lol i a nightmare when i been drinkin, i will talk ya ears off, quite literally lol theres jus no shuttin me up pmsl


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

loool when ive had a drink i dont start conversation but sure dont mind people starting them :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol i start and dont finish lol infact ya dont get a word in edgways. and its normally complete crap lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

il run then :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, think thats the best idea :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol cant wait till u shout the shop down then :lol:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

god dont, i'll av to go in there befopre i have any drinks, otherwise i may end up getin arrested :lol2: (i can be such a gobby cow at times :lol2


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Tut Tut!!! best stick to coke then! :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

only if its got tia maria in it tooo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well its better than some of the other drink i drink lol (might have to warn you about my drinkin, i do have a few concoctions lol)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

what time do you guys wanna meet up?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

pass :lol2: i'm easy


----------

